# Introducing Rocco Lo-Mein (pic heavy)



## BaROCCObama (Nov 21, 2011)

Meet Rocco Lo-Mein, an 11 week old deer-head, male, white chi (minus a fawn patch on one ear.) I got him in South Carolina and drove up with him back to Northern Virginia.

He was so timid and scared he didn't drink water, eat the food the breeder gave us, or pee the entire trip. (We tried to coerce him into all of that.) Seven hours in, and we pull into our complex and he pees right on my friend's shirt. :laughing9:

Rocco was the first name to come to mind when I saw him and fell in love.:love5: The Lo-Mein part comes from an inside joke about how the local Asians would try to call in and order a "Rocco Lo-Mein." I'm Asian - I'm allowed to say that. :tongue:

After four weeks he's learned the following commands: sit, stay, okay, up, roll over and we're working on "shake" right now. Also working on "come" but he's a little stubborn. He's ridiculously smart. Must get it from his mama.

Rocco's potty-trained for the most part but now and again I find little turd nuggets underneath our end table or my desk, LOL. He has great temperament and even tried playing with a friend's 60 lb pit bull. Funniest thing I have ever seen.

So enough of that, onto the pictures. Just a caveat - there are quite a few of them.









This was taken right after I got him. Lazy left eye?









Ba-Rocco-Bama was stylin' that day.









The 2nd day I had Rocco. I was a creeper and watched him sleep.









We smuggled him into a smoothie shop like that.









His sweet little doll face.









Being a little rambunctious puppy.









And finally, this was taken two days ago after we got a cold front here in Northern Virginia. He was enamored by the fireplace and we cuddled for a couple hours right next to it.

I'm mostly a lurker and not a poster but figured I'd show off how adorable Rocco is.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh he's adorable,thank you for the pics


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

the one of him sleeping in his bed is Christmas card material! so adorbs!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

What a sweet boy! Sounds like he's settled in anddoing great!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the pics. More more!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

What a gorgeous baby 
He looks so cute when he's sleeping


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

He is so adorable!! Is he pure chihuahua??? He looks big but it could just be the photos. And I don't mean "Big" big; I just mean for an 11 week old chihuahua LOL. He's adorable either way; looks a lot like one of my Ellie's puppies!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Cute puppy! He looks like he might have some JRT in there somewhere? Nevertheless I am sure he will be lots of fun :0)


----------



## BaROCCObama (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments!!! He has his papers as a pure chi although I agree he looks like he has Jack Russell terrier in him. I think it's that his snout is quite long and his ears aren't quite up yet. I love him regardless. He is nearly 3 lbs so hes a big puppy. Vet thinks hell end up close to 8 lbs.
And trust me more photos will come. I've taken lots so far.


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

I love him! I bet he is a loads of fun! Looks like it anyways


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That 2nd shot just killed me! SO presh! What an adorable little sweet heart you have!!!


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

Very cute indeed! I love the grey jacket


----------



## freshpaws (Nov 28, 2011)

Precious!!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful i love white chihuahuas he looks like my max.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Love your user name.

Love your humor. I was cracking up.

Love the 2nd pic of him sleeping in the gray jacket.


----------

